
CloudFlare partners with Authy for two-factor authentication - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/28/cloudflare-partners-with-authy-for-two-factor-authentication/
======
JimWestergren
Why not Google Authenticator instead of yet another app?

